# archäologie schlüsselsteine



## feistler3 (15. Dezember 2010)

Weiss jemand wie man diese schlüsselsteine, also die grünen items die dropen können beim untersuchen verwenden kann?

hab gelesen das die soviel wie 12 artefakte zählen, aber wie kann man sie verwenden? :/


----------



## Trollfresser (15. Dezember 2010)

droppen random beim ausgraben.
kannst im jeweiligen fenster des volkes, an dem du gerade buddelt mit linksklick in das sechseckige dingens unten einfügen. allerdings variierts, wo die gerade sind, mal troll, mach nachtelfisch...

viel spaß


----------



## villain (15. Dezember 2010)

ist ganz einfach.
diese steine kann man nicht bei allen projekten verwenden.
wenn du ein entsprechendes projekt hast, wo du diese steine verwenden kannst, siehst du unter dem balken (der die anzeigt, wieviele fragmente du für dieses projekt schon gesammelt hast) ein dunkles kästchen. 

um einen schlüsselstein zu verwenden, musst du einfach nur auf dieses feld klicken. fertig.

wenn du einen schlüsselstein verwendet hast, können sich kästchen für weitere schlüsselsteine öffnen und du kannst so weitere schlüsselsteine verwenden.


----------



## pmolurus (16. Dezember 2010)

die teile kann man übrigens gut im ah loswerden falls man zuviele von einer fraktion hat bzw diese zur zeit nicht farmt. Und bei uns auf dem server kosten einer im schnitt 200g kann man wenigstens bissl was dazu verdienen


----------



## Brummkreisel (19. Dezember 2010)

pmolurus schrieb:


> die teile kann man übrigens gut im ah loswerden falls man zuviele von einer fraktion hat bzw diese zur zeit nicht farmt. Und bei uns auf dem server kosten einer im schnitt 200g kann man wenigstens bissl was dazu verdienen



Geht übrigens super....hab heute Nacht 20 Nachtelfenteile für 4 K Gold vertickert!!


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Dezember 2010)

pmolurus schrieb:


> die teile kann man übrigens gut im ah loswerden falls man zuviele von einer fraktion hat bzw diese zur zeit nicht farmt. Und bei uns auf dem server kosten einer im schnitt 200g kann man wenigstens bissl was dazu verdienen


Neruberteile gehen bei uns sogar für 1500 weg.


----------



## Stormspring (28. Dezember 2010)

pmolurus schrieb:


> die teile kann man übrigens gut im ah loswerden falls man zuviele von einer fraktion hat bzw diese zur zeit nicht farmt. Und bei uns auf dem server kosten einer im schnitt 200g kann man wenigstens bissl was dazu verdienen



hmmm, danke für den tipp. hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die was wert sind


----------

